# Petrol soon to be Â£1.50 a litre..



## giddz (Dec 1, 2007)

reported in todays press..

http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_hea...objectid=20157872&siteid=93463-name_page.html

(Trashy paper i know, only one I could find online!)

whats everyones thoughts..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

giddz said:


> reported in todays press..
> 
> http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_hea...objectid=20157872&siteid=93463-name_page.html
> 
> ...


Best we all get rid of our cars then. :roll:

If the price of petrol goes up, it goes up.

It is what it is.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

giddz said:


> reported in todays press..
> 
> http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_hea...objectid=20157872&siteid=93463-name_page.html
> 
> ...


It's not from today, it's from 25th November 2007. It's also not based in fact (it says "soon"... what do they mean? I think we're past soon already, it being 3 months later)

C


----------



## giddz (Dec 1, 2007)

I saw it on the front page of the Daily Mail today.. sorry if the links a little old.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

giddz said:


> I saw it on the front page of the Daily Mail today.. sorry if the links a little old.


Quiet news day or lazy journo... you decide.

C


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

CraigyTT said:


> giddz said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it on the front page of the Daily Mail today.. sorry if the links a little old.
> ...


Stating the obvious. Like you said, quiet news day Craig.


----------



## giddz (Dec 1, 2007)

Either way I take it you're more than happy to pay Â£1.50 a litre for your fuel then? Don't you think that's a little steep


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Â£1.50 a litre? Bring it on!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

giddz said:


> Either way I take it you're more than happy to pay Â£1.50 a litre for your fuel then? Don't you think that's a little steep


You going to offer it to me cheaper?

If the market dictates the price, thats what is going to be.
I'm not happy paying the price,shit, i worked for one of the biggest oil companies in the world for 5 yrs, i reckon i should be getting a discount but i dont.

I'd rather be paying US prices, but our greedy government taxes fuel in the UK to death and with its silly rules and constant heavy taxes on the motorist its obvious they want us off the road.

Price of fuel goes up, price of everything else goes up.
I'm not happy about it, i guess your not either, but seeing as theres only a finite amount of the blackstuff left, the price is going to go through the roof at some point.

And seeing as we produce only a small amount of the food we consume in this country we inevitably are going to suffer in the next 30 years when were paying stupid amounts for food.

I reckon in the next 20 years your going to see wars on this planet like weve never seen before for the last of the oil, for the oil is tied inextricably into the food chain in the way we rely on it to transport our foodstuffs.

Massive overpopulation on a planet that has historically struggled to feed itself, things are just going to get worse.

The prat that wrote that comment was just stating the inevitable.

Sorry, you did ask.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

hitchbloke said:


> Â£1.50 a litre? Bring it on!!!


Care to elaborate? I trust your npt going to go down the "well i can afford it and it will keep the chavs off the road" train of thought?

If so, you are a cretin of the highest order :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

digimeisTTer said:


> hitchbloke said:
> 
> 
> > Â£1.50 a litre? Bring it on!!!
> ...


Bet he's got a fuel card. :wink:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> hitchbloke said:
> 
> 
> > Â£1.50 a litre? Bring it on!!!
> ...


On the contrary cockmuncher, I'm anything but. It was meant as a rise, nothing more.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

hitchbloke said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > hitchbloke said:
> ...


 :lol: Fair enough  you've proved my point :wink:


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

lets all buy hybrid cars and save the atmosphere by using lots of nickel and other crazy chemicals to make huge batteries, fantastic


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Now here's a thought ------------------- we gotta go nuclear :idea: :idea:

Imagine, a nice little reactor under the bonnet, tuning and remapping takes on a whole new dimension :lol: :lol: Wow think of the potential power gain by adding a few more pounds of uranium.

No cold car in the morning

No stopping to fill up with gas

Therefore - no tax

Downside ---------- No lovely exhaust noise Ah :idea: perhaps Bose could come up with an integrated sound track


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> hitchbloke said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


That point being?


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the big NO No is fuel duty. It's something like 70+%. That is OUTRAGEOUS!!!!! Grrrr, and I don't like it, it's bad, very very very, VERY *VERY* bad.

Oh and I think the duty on uranium is VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY high, although not quite as high as that of unleaded 98.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I reckon in the next 20 years your going to see wars on this planet like weve never seen before for the last of the oil, for the oil is tied inextricably into the food chain in the way we rely on it to transport our foodstuffs.
> 
> Massive overpopulation on a planet that has historically struggled to feed itself, things are just going to get worse.....Sorry, you did ask.


Wow a depressing read for a Sunday evening, but I doubt you've ever hit a nail more squarely on the head.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

my local shell is :

109.9 for 95
112.9 for 98
117.9 for optimax
113.9 for diesel

bloody discusting :?

i use the wifes 5p a litre voucher off at tesco :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

smartartkid said:


> I think the big NO No is fuel duty. It's something like 70+%. That is OUTRAGEOUS!!!!! Grrrr, and I don't like it, it's bad, very very very, VERY *VERY* bad.
> 
> Oh and I think the duty on uranium is VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY high, although not quite as high as that of unleaded 98.


But as US carriers only have to refuel once every 25 years it could be worth it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Seriously if we were ALL to cut back for a month these oil companys would be shitting there selves. But as the norm we just pay up. Ever since this fuel price went out of control I have just cut down on my business and private use. All I have done on the business side is look at my day to day journeys and said do I need to do it, can I sort it by phone can suppliers deliver it. As a result of this my monthly bill as dropped, they will not beat me the bastards. If everyone were to stand back take stock, you could all reduce costs,then save your dosh for the summer and enjoy your motor :wink:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually I'm hoping it goes up to a fiver.........a pint! :lol: The roads will be sooooo much quieter, no more boy racers with their XR2i's or whatever they are driving.  :wink:


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG  !!! How do you afford to drive anywhere?


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Here in the UK we're already close to that anyway.....well quite close.......well getting closer by the day.........well actually it's roughly $2.10 per gallon and most of that is TAX, my favorite word!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: Don't get me started!!


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> Here in the UK we're already close to that anyway.....well quite close.......well getting closer by the day.........well actually it's roughly $2.10 per gallon and most of that is TAX, my favorite word!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: Don't get me started!!


where are you buying your fuel? get me some at that price


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

if you're paying much more than Â£1.06-7-8p per gallon you're being SERIOUSLY ripped off by your fuel station!!

I tried to negotiate a better deal on my fuel for buying on bulk and being a regular customer, no I'm not joking! And it almost worked too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

smartartkid said:


> if you're paying much more than Â£1.06-7-8p per gallon you're being SERIOUSLY ripped off by your fuel station!!
> 
> I tried to negotiate a better deal on my fuel for buying on bulk and being a regular customer, no I'm not joking! And it almost worked too!


I think he's getting at per gallon.
Dont you mean per litre?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Beltway said:


> OMG  !!! How do you afford to drive anywhere?


It's quite easy, the UK is a teeny tiny bit smaller than the US of A, and a 1hr drive is REALLY FAR for us... :lol: 

Anyway, didn't you read about the Virgin Atlantic flight today running on "biofuel", made out of coconuts? If they start slapping fuel duty on my Thursday night Thai green curry I'll be really mad... I might even have to order a Pad Thai instead... :x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

QuackingPlums said:


> Beltway said:
> 
> 
> > OMG  !!! How do you afford to drive anywhere?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> It's not from today, it's from 25th November 2007. It's also not based in fact (it says "soon"... what do they mean? I think we're past soon already, it being 3 months later)


I take it you didn't read it? :wink:

The article is explicit with dates. It forecast Â£1.20 in three months - which is now, and super is pretty much there. The Â£1.50 prediction was for a year from the publishing date.... 9 months and 30p to go. Doesn't sound impossible to me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we really have any choice :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds like this thread should be moved into the flame room - too much swearing for Off Topic..


----------

